# Your favorite album?



## helium (Oct 17, 2013)

What's your all time favorite? Only one please. You can also explain why if you can.


----------



## escorial (Oct 17, 2013)

"John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band".....say it again..."John Lennon/Plastic Ono Band".


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 17, 2013)

Favorite ever? I guess...uh...I've got nothing. 

Too many "favorites" for too many different reasons.


----------



## Folcro (Oct 17, 2013)

The Broadway production of Chess. No explanation needed.


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite: My favorite album is And Justice For All by Metallica. Bit of a guilty pleasure, given all the tasty stuff that's been released in the twenty-odd years since, but you cannot deny the riffs. Nostalgic hormones start swirling when I hear the helicopter starting "One," and there's something so pure and stable about the crunch in those guitars. Recommend.

[video=youtube;-BG1Ng2pU-8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BG1Ng2pU-8[/video]

Feels so exclusionary to pick just one album when we all have so much music at our fingertips. Downloaded the new Black Star album yesterday, which is awesome. But, I digress. 

Okay, OP - what's yours?


----------



## Travers (Oct 17, 2013)

Ooo, nice choice, Plur. "Blackened" has to be one of the best starts to an album ever. I think I would have chosen "...And Justice For All" myself a few years ago. However, my tastes have mellowed a fair bit recently. 
I think my favourite album changes every year or so. About a year ago I would have said it was "De-loused in the Comatorium" - The Mars Volta, and it's still up there.
But, this is the year of world-tinged jazz (yeah, you heard), and the best album ever made (until next year) is "Abu Nawas Rhapsody" - Dhafer Youssef Quartet. 
The reason? I am a complete non-believer in all things spiritual, but Dhafer has god in his voice and the best jazz trio in existence behind him. It is, to me at least, unbelievably beautiful.
[video=youtube;O3Nhzf2DW98]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O3Nhzf2DW98[/video]


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 17, 2013)

Ooh, I like! 

Deloused was good, but I don't like the noisy-screechy Mars Volta. I like Frances the Mute better, particularly "The Widow." It's the best Volta, as far as I know...

[video=youtube;5d91pMZkxkQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5d91pMZkxkQ[/video]


----------



## FleshEater (Oct 17, 2013)

Ugh, I'll pick a favorite Grindcore album: Pig Destroyer Prowler in the Yard. Give it a listen, you'll see what I mean.


----------



## helium (Oct 18, 2013)

Will definitely listen to every album here. My favorite is "Congratulations" because: [video=youtube;tCUc3Kbphr4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCUc3Kbphr4[/video]
(I liked the "MGMT" album more but it seems too recent.)


----------



## Jon M (Oct 18, 2013)

Music has the right to children.


----------



## Travers (Oct 18, 2013)

Jon M said:


> Music has the right to children.



Love it! Rue the Whirl!


----------



## beanlord56 (Oct 19, 2013)

An impossible question. But I think I can do it by a few bands.



Becoming the Archetype - "Celestial Completion": By far their most experimental album, and their last one with bassist/vocalist Jason Wisdom and drummer Brent "Duck" Ducket. A lot of really cool sci-fi-ey lyrics. The three-parter _Requiem Aeternam_ sounds amazing, and the ska at the end of _Cardiac Rebellion_ is rich.
Oh, Sleeper - "Children of Fire": A technical sequel to their second album "Son of the Morning", it continues the story from where it left off. God has killed Satan and disappeared. A devout religious man didn't witness the battle feels abandoned that he hadn't gone into Heaven, and has taken to killing people; his atheist daughter did witness it and begins to question her beliefs. Micah Kinnard's screams are as amazing as ever, and Shane Blay needs to change his name to Shred Blay. "Hush Yael", "The Family Ruin" and "Children of Fire" are a some of the most powerful songs the band has done.
For Today - "Prevailer": A short EP, this is For Today's most convicting release yet. It's more or less the same stylistically as their previous release "Immortal", but the crown jewel of the EP is "Crown of Thorns." See what I did there? It puts into an extremely humble perspective the crucifixion. Unfortunately, I can't find the full album or each individual song on YouTube.
War of Ages - "Return to Life": Really, when it comes to War of Ages, it's all about Steve Brown's solos, and "Return to Life" is filled with some of his best yet, as well as his instrumental tribute to his late brother Mark. And vocalist Leroy Hamp screams, "Keep trucking" in the opening song. That, my friends, is an automatic 9001 bonus points.
August Burns Red - "Rescue and Restore": It's August Burns Red. I can't really say much more than that. But maybe this picture will put the level awesome into perspective.
Impending Doom - "Baptized in Filth": It's currently Impending Doom's heaviest and chuggiest album until November 5. Breakdowns everywhere, and vocalist Brooke Reeves must chug marbles, thumbtacks and gravel, and poop bricks in order for his voice to sound like that.
Demon Hunter - "Storm the Gates of Hell": Ah, the pinnacle of Demon Hunter's quality. After this, they've been on a slow but steady fall. But this album, man, oh man, is it great. The opener and eponymous song is enough to tell you that it's good.
Hope for the Dying - "Aletheia": Christian symphonic progressive experimental thrash metalcore? Seems legit. Like their previous album, "Aletheia" is mixed so that ever song runs straight into the next one, creating one giant song. And it's frakking amazing.


----------



## Tiamat (Oct 19, 2013)

Hmmm . . . Really, this is an impossible question to answer, just based on the music alone.  I like too many types of music to just pick one best overall album.  So, I'm gonna cheat.  

I pick "Dark Side of the Moon" by Pink Floyd.  Two reasons.  One, awesome music.  (Not my favorite Floyd album, but I'm cheating, remember?)  The other reason is the memories associated with it.  My dad and I used to listen to it and get drunk on Friday nights when neither of us had anything better to do.  Some vodka, some cranberry juice (or in his case, Code Red Mountain Dew--a horribly disgusting concoction), good music, and some kind of munchie.  (For my dad, "munchie" could mean anything from chips and dip to filet mignon.  He's a tad eclectic.)  

Good times . . .


----------



## ppsage (Oct 19, 2013)

John Trudell. _​aka Graffiti Man. _Saved my life when we were fighting the man. Otherwise same deal, too hard to choose.


----------



## spartan928 (Oct 20, 2013)

OK Computer - Radiohead. It's pulled me out of murky water more times than I can recall.


----------



## Charlaux (Oct 20, 2013)

spartan928 said:


> OK Computer - Radiohead. It's pulled me out of murky water more times than I can recall.




That album is also one of my top ones. I had to stay in hospital for three weeks, and it lulled me to sleep and shut out the noise I needed shutting out every night I was there, I think. Some beautiful, calming music.


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 20, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite. I'll return with an LM-style 650-limit review of it, instead of only posting its YouTube link. Will get me more oriented for the impending non-fiction fest.


----------



## Hunter56 (Oct 20, 2013)

This is a tough question with no definitive answer for me. If someone were to point a gun at my head and yell, "Tell me your favorite album or I'll shoot!" I'd probably say this one:








 A few others that I like A LOT and on certain days might say they were my favorite are...

_Take to the Skies _by Enter Shikari
_3-D_ by I See Stars
_Saturate_ by Breaking Benjamin
_The Opposite of December/Tear from the Red reissue_ by Poison the Well


----------



## WechtleinUns (Oct 20, 2013)

Hunter56, I like your taste in music. If you're looking for some really good hatebreedesque stuff, might I suggest Scoldt?

As for me, I love all sorts of music from all sorts of rock, heavy metal, ozzie types. But oddly enough... I'd say my favorite album would be DIM.M, which is a compilation of really good chiptune music.

Don't look at me like that. <_<


----------



## Pandora (Oct 23, 2013)

My all time favorite would be the album I am in a love affair with at the moment. 
I love men's voices, pretty much get lost in them, have all my life.

Who has currently captured my heart the past couple few years, is  Tom Wilson, 
though he has been around some time in many bands. His new one is currently my favorite, 
_The Folk Sinner._


----------



## Hunter56 (Oct 23, 2013)

WechtleinUns said:


> Hunter56, I like your taste in music. If you're looking for some really good hatebreedesque stuff, might I suggest Scoldt?
> 
> As for me, I love all sorts of music from all sorts of rock, heavy metal, ozzie types. But oddly enough... I'd say my favorite album would be DIM.M, which is a compilation of really good chiptune music.
> 
> Don't look at me like that. <_<



Just checked them out. Pretty good!

There's so many albums to choose, but I went with _Perseverance _mainly because it was the first album I ever bought. I was only 11 at the time and got it after hearing "I Will Be Heard" both on T.V. and from that Movie "xXx" with Vin Diesel.

But yeah I can get into any kind of music really. From Hatebreed to Rick Ross to Josh Groban it's all good really. :champagne:


----------



## Bilston Blue (Oct 27, 2013)

Manic Street Preachers' _The Holy Bible.
_
I was going to do a short piece on why it's so important to me, but this turned into a review of the album which I've posted in the non-fiction board: http://www.writingforums.com/threads/142853-Manic-Street-Preachers-The-Holy-Bible

[video=youtube;sf4zsRbiHY4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sf4zsRbiHY4[/video]


----------



## Pluralized (Oct 27, 2013)

Found another one that's nudging in for favorite-ness: 
[video=youtube;jep_royPxfs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jep_royPxfs&amp;list=PL9885599F7CD8D1C8[/video]


----------

